# Our new nubian.



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Honest opinion. 
We just got her she's 2yo. We don't show and have not done a lot with Nubians we have nigerians. 
She has never been exposed to a buck but her mom was giving 1.1/2 gallons at her peek and 1 gallon on average. 

What are here physical conformations? good and bad? please I'd like to learn more about this breed and what to look for next time. 
Thanks


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I will try to get petter pics when I get home. I was alone when I took these and she did not want to stand still.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Well from those pictures she has a nice chest in my opinion and she looks uphill. From those pics i think that shes beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very flashy and nice Doe.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She is pretty. Looks like she has nice straight legs in the front and a strong topline. Could possibly use more angulation to her rear legs, but it could be the way the pictures are.

If she was shown, the judge would dock her for "too much ear control" meaning her ears are a little too short and she holds them up too much. Nubians ears should hang down more than hers do.

1 1/2 gallons is really good production for a Nubian.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you ptgoat45 very helpful 
Keep me coming 
I'm learning!!
I would of never even thought about ear control.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I think she is beatiful but what do I know.lol


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Most people don't think about the ears, but if you ever show a judge will pay attention to them. I've seen does placed under another doe just because her ears were a little shorter. It is in the breed standard, so I guess they have to follow it. I always figure you don't milk the ears so why does it matter lol


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> Most people don't think about the ears, but if you ever show a judge will pay attention to them. I've seen does placed under another doe just because her ears were a little shorter. It is in the breed standard, so I guess they have to follow it. I always figure you don't milk the ears so why does it matter lol


I agree your not getting milk from the ears lol but i still like to try and stick to a breed standard and learn more about them.

I know some people are crazy about registration papers .

( "no offense to you I understand blood lines and registration is importance")

but I cant milk papers and milk is still the main reason that I got goats. 
Here are a few more pics of her today with my little nigerians. 
I had intended to breed her to a neighbors nubian buck but my horses let my nigerian buck out of his pin and he really likes her.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

This is my other nubian she's 16 months old old. But we were disappointed with her size she's not a mini but she didn't get much bigger than my nigerians. I got her as a 2 week old bottle baby. 
I here Nubian's grow slower than other goat breeds is that true? Or will she just stay this little


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the spots. Your other doe wow she is small. Her ears are the biggest thing about her. If I looked at her without knowing her age I would think she's six months old. I think she somehow got stunted or she is from incredibly slowly maturing lines or your Nigerians are very large.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

xymenah said:


> Love the spots. Your other doe wow she is small. Her ears are the biggest thing about her. If I looked at her without knowing her age I would think she's six months old. I think she somehow got stunted or she is from incredibly slowly maturing lines or your Nigerians are very large.


My nigerians are average size for there breed. 
It seemed like she quit growing at 6.months old. 
I kept telling my self they just grow slower than the Nigerians but when she hit 12mo I came to terms with her just being little. 
I was very surprised and disappointed her mom and dad were big.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Even from a slow maturing line she should be bigger I would think. I have two year old nubian that has always been a bit smaller, she tops out around 115-120 lb while my other older girls are more like 145. I kept her doe kid from last year who has always just been a striking kid but still a bit on the small side when compared to the other yearlings. I feel like its genetic for those two. I say she is *smaller* but she has just turned 10 months and is right at 90 lbs. The other kids are 100 lbs or more already. I say 10 lbs a month or better is the growth I like to see.  she is a pretty girl though!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree, love her coloring. She appears to have nice wide chest and good depth, as well as straight legs.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

The second doe should be bigger by now. My neighbor black spotted buckling is just now a year and bigger than that. I know you took good care of yours, his however was a bottle baby and not well cared for. They are given no minerals, supplements and not enough feed for what he had. I treated them for scours since they'd had it and he wasn't going to treat it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Please be careful of letting your buck run with your does. He will breed the young ones, and that's not good. Also, I let my Nigerian buck run with the Alpine girls, I knew he'd need help but figured I'd watch them and get involved when necessary. Unfortunately, I believe, he hurt his back quite seriously, trying to breed those giants! He is coming along, but, I'm sure he will never be quite "right", we are hoping he can still breed the smaller girls.

Your Nubians are lovely. You could breed that small one to the Nigerian buck and and start a line of Mini Nubians. Good luck.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Di said:


> Please be careful of letting your buck run with your does. He will breed the young ones, and that's not good. Also, I let my Nigerian buck run with the Alpine girls, I knew he'd need help but figured I'd watch them and get involved when necessary. Unfortunately, I believe, he hurt his back quite seriously, trying to breed those giants! He is coming along, but, I'm sure he will never be quite "right", we are hoping he can still breed the smaller girls.
> 
> Your Nubians are lovely. You could breed that small one to the Nigerian buck and and start a line of Mini Nubians. Good luck.


I always keep the young does in a different field away from my buck. 
Breeding to young is always a fear.

Thank you for the info I'm not new to goats I'm just new to Nubians.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

my 2 year old nubian doe is 140 pounds and I think she is small (short more than dainty, she is actually pretty wide), but her mother was smaller. . . your little girl is darling, but she should be MUCH bigger. is she a PB? My 10 month old nubian doe is about 90 pounds and small for her age as she was a REALLY TINY triplet. So small the breeder kept her a couple extra weeks to make sure she would be fine. my 8 month nubian doe is about 75 pounds, again small, but she was also a tiny baby out of a FF (my older doe). I don't feel like they are stunted, and will eventually catch up, we also had a super hot summer, and they don't eat as well when that hot. Also remember that a standard goat will grow until 3 years old. Though most of that growing should happen the first 2 years.

Your new doe is striking in color! I like her . . . for faults I see a steep rump (can make birthing harder), and short ears. Ideally ears should come past the muzzle when laid flat along the face. her nice topline and straight legs and gorgeos color could definately make me overlook the ears for sure!!! LOL! I would try to breed her to a buck that has a flatter rump and long ears.


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

I love her coloring! She is beautiful to me.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Devin said:


> my 2 year old nubian doe is 140 pounds and I think she is small (short more than dainty, she is actually pretty wide), but her mother was smaller. . . your little girl is darling, but she should be MUCH bigger. is she a PB? My 10 month old nubian doe is about 90 pounds and small for her age as she was a REALLY TINY triplet. So small the breeder kept her a couple extra weeks to make sure she would be fine. my 8 month nubian doe is about 75 pounds, again small, but she was also a tiny baby out of a FF (my older doe). I don't feel like they are stunted, and will eventually catch up, we also had a super hot summer, and they don't eat as well when that hot. Also remember that a standard goat will grow until 3 years old. Though most of that growing should happen the first 2 years.
> 
> Your new doe is striking in color! I like her . . . for faults I see a steep rump (can make birthing harder), and short ears. Ideally ears should come past the muzzle when laid flat along the face. her nice topline and straight legs and gorgeos color could definately make me overlook the ears for sure!!! LOL! I would try to breed her to a buck that has a flatter rump and long ears.


Thank you I will be on the look out for a great big eared buck. 
But this first go she is likely already breed to my nigerian dwarf.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I know there probably not the best but they are in milk so I'm picking up these 2 girls on Friday. 
The black one is heavy breed


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

The black one is heavy breed and will be in milk her 2nd freshening. 
The brown moon spot is in milk with her first freshening. 
They seem a little skinny to me but otherwise in good health and very friendly. 
I'm getting both for 300 
Sorry pics are not great it was getting dark.

What do you guys think.









This is the buck that she is breed to.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

The black doe had triplets. 1 black and white spotted buckling and 2 doelings. 
Pictures are the doelings at 3 weeks old.


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

She's beautiful. I was actually wondering if she might not be all Nubian, but that it really doesn't matter because she is beautiful. I also don't worry about papers, but totally understand why some do. I haven't had a terrible time selling goats as of yet, but I've not had them for a long time either. Now we are getting out of Kinders and getting into full sized dairy and I am getting a Boer buck to breed with them for meat kids for a few years I think. Those are easier to sell than just regular dairy kids. If your Nigerian Dwarf is friendly with her, you will get mini nubians! I think minis are neat! LOL.

Tracy -- and once again, she is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you Tracy. 

Yes these were breed to what I am told was a full nubian before I picked them up. 

But my nigerian has breed a nubian and a lamancha i like to cross them on the first kidding it seems to make the kidding for the first tine easier to breed to a dwarf smaller kids.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Is she supposed to be a full Nubian? To me she looks like maybe she is 3/4 or so Nubian. Her ears are not pendulous and her nose is not curved enough. She is flashy and pretty and if she gives what her mother gives, she will make a nice milker for you.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> Is she supposed to be a full Nubian? To me she looks like maybe she is 3/4 or so Nubian. Her ears are not pendulous and her nose is not curved enough. She is flashy and pretty and if she gives what her mother gives, she will make a nice milker for you.


Yes she is suppose to be full nubian and I trust the girl I got her from but you never know for shore there not papered. 
I know the woman that has her grandmother she is papered and a great milker but still has short ears. 
I do not know any thing about the buck side there could be a cross there.


----------

